# كيف اصنع رغوة كثيفة منظفة



## nassim.hipnas (16 يناير 2012)

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## nassim.hipnas (16 يناير 2012)

!!!!!


----------



## nassim.hipnas (16 يناير 2012)

ممكن جواب من ذوي الخبرة


----------



## nassim.hipnas (17 يناير 2012)

!!!ما زلت انتظر


----------



## nassim.hipnas (18 يناير 2012)

yo


----------



## سلمى تاتو (20 يناير 2012)

وانا مثلك منتظرة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
مادة الصوديوم لوريل ايثر سلفيت ( التكسابون ) هي من المواد المنظفة وتعطي رغوة جيدة ولمعان ويمكن اضافة مادة الكمبرلان معها ومادة التايلوز ايضا .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (21 يناير 2012)

تقريبا المطلوب انتاج الرغوة الثقيلة المستخدمة فى غسيل السيارة فهل ممكن المساعده


----------



## nassim.hipnas (21 يناير 2012)

*انتاج الرغوة الثقيلة المستخدمة فى غسيل السيارة انا ايضا ابحث عن هده للتجارة **فهل ممكن المساعده*


----------



## nassim.hipnas (21 يناير 2012)

شكراا عم نبيل مرة اخرى لا اعلم ما العمل بدونك الله يحفظك


----------



## nassim.hipnas (24 يناير 2012)

فهمت من كلامك يا اخ نبيل انه لا داعي للماء!!!! ام نديب التكسابون في الماء!!!


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (25 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
نعم اخي الكريم لا بد من الماء لاذابة التكسابون حسب اللزوجة التي ترغب بها


----------



## nassim.hipnas (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## Alshahed (12 مايو 2013)

فعلا ده سؤال مهم ممكن حد متخصص يجاوب عليه


----------

